# Nicotine Gum - where to find it?



## cornucopia (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello - I'd be grateful if you could help. My husband is in Dubai at the moment and the supply of nicotine gum he took with him has just run out. He's tried 4 pharmacies and can't find what he wants. He uses Nicorette gum. All he's been offered is single tablets or something similar, which hasn't helped him in the past. He's in DIFC. Any pointers would be very much appreciated


----------



## Vento (Dec 30, 2011)

Pharmacy in marina, next to citibank opposite mag218 tower has it. Not sure if the brand though


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Any chemist my girl friend tells me


----------



## cornucopia (Apr 3, 2012)

Vento said:


> Pharmacy in marina, next to citibank opposite mag218 tower has it. Not sure if the brand though


Thank you; I've passed that on to him to try. Much appreciated.


----------



## cornucopia (Apr 3, 2012)

Engineer said:


> Any chemist my girl friend tells me


Unfortunately, though, he's already tried four including Boots, and had no luck. He said they had other nicotine replacements, and some sort of special single-piece gum, but couldn't find anything like the packs of Nicorette that he's been using at home. He says **** are so cheap in Dubai that probably fewer people bother giving up!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

cornucopia said:


> Unfortunately, though, he's already tried four including Boots, and had no luck. He said they had other nicotine replacements, and some sort of special single-piece gum, but couldn't find anything like the packs of Nicorette that he's been using at home. He says **** are so cheap in Dubai that probably fewer people bother giving up!


Nicorette products aren't available in Dubai; however comparable Nicotinell and NiQuitin products are widely available at pharmacies.

teuchter


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> Nicotinell and NiQuitin


They are the brands my GF told me about.


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

Yes Nicotinell is way better than Nicorette too, best taste and lasts longer.


----------

